# Support Group



## scorp_mich (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Guys/Gals,
Does anyone know what A.C.T.I.O.N. mean? There are a few such support groups I found in SE Michigan. There are only 2 Anxiety support groups but neither in SE MI; one in Grand Rapids, the other in Portage. May be A.C.T.I.O.N. is something resembling anxiety. Anyone have any information, please post. Let's help each other get over this as best we can. Thanks

Gary.

Here's is self test as to how severe one's SA is. Unfortunately I had "yes" on most of them.

http://www.adaa.org/Public/selftest_socialpho.htm


----------

